# Breaking into Timber Frame Building



## MuseumQuality (Mar 27, 2012)

I am currently looking for a new job and have been really interested in becoming a jointer working on timber frame buildings. I have no professional experience in woodworking, but I love working on projects when I get the chance and I pick things up very quickly. Does anyone that has broken into this field have any experience for things I can work on prior to trying to convince someone to hire me? This would be a dream job for me and I'm just not sure how to get started. I have found a few companies I would like to work for, but they aren't hiring. I was planning on sending them a resume and cover letter and seeing where that would take me. Any additional advice is very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look at the timber frame forums at http://forums.tfguild.net

You should be able to relocate. I've seen jobs available there
for able bodied woodworkers with no special experience in
timber joinery.


----------

